# Alpha-Pharma Anavar?



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Any one know if this lab is good to go?

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You runnin another course of Var then mate?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Not going for the tbol pal?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

havent headr of these Bu i have been using the gensis Labs... 10mg tabs.. taking 3 a day finding them awesome... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm on the 50mg Prochem ones, one a day.

To be honest, even though they work i was expecting a bit more out of them.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

im looking into var for next cycle smitch, what where the results of the var, ie strengh increases, vascularity ect

also looking to use the prochem or rohm 50mg vars


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of potentially running both TBol & Var in a few weeks time. Plan on running another couple of weeks of UD2 diet first, with Clen to get down as low bf as poss before starting to see if I see more results. Have a source for the above mentioned but never heard of them before.


----------



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

have a look here fella

http://www.bodyofscience.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4630


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

JCMUSCLE said:


> im looking into var for next cycle smitch, what where the results of the var, ie strengh increases, vascularity ect
> 
> also looking to use the prochem or rohm 50mg vars


Have a look at Ukwolverines journal on it. I've put on a bit of size, strength gains are noticeable but not massive but i do look better. I've actually got a shoulder injury now so i'm probably going to have to come off the course, not even halfway through yet which is a real b1tch. It's been niggling for ages but i think i've just pushed myself too much. :cursing:


----------



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Smitch, I have just finished an 8 week cycle of anavar at 60mg a day and also picked up a shoulder injury. Its a pain felt right in the shoulder not on the muscle i think its my body not used shoulder pressing 40kgDB lol


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> I'm thinking of potentially running both TBol & Var in a few weeks time. Have a source for the above mentioned but never heard of them before.


Hey wolverine, how's things?

Did you make a decision on which lab in the end. I also have the same choice as you in terms of labs

I'm thinking of hitting 6 weeks at 75 a day with pro chem (50s), or going with a lower dose of alpha pharma (maybe 30 a day) - under the assumption that this will be better quality. Both courses will be similar money for me, so trying to get views on quality

My preference would be the 75 with pro chem but haven't heard any glowing reports about it - feedback seems to be pretty average actually!

So thought I would come back to my old var buddy for your view?

Cheers


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Pro Chem are very good. I finished a cycle of 100 mg ed a few weeks ago, really pleased with the results


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Pro Chem are very good. I finished a cycle of 100 mg ed a few weeks ago, really pleased with the results


Thanks Wildbill

Was that with the 50 mg tabs?

Always hear good things about ProChem just not these 50mg for some reaosn - but that may just be the people I have asked!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

As i've said on previous posts, i'm using the 50mg pro chems at the minute and not overly impressed with them. The place i got them from does the 100x10mg ones for pretty much the same price as 60x50mg ones. Do the maths and it's 3 times as much for the same price, the 10mg's have to be better dosed than the 50mg ones.

These ones UkWolverine is talking about are branded as Oxanabol, they're supposed to be pharma grade, i'd rather do 30mg ED of them i think.


----------

